# Impromptu Smoke Across CL North Houston Get Together



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

So with Robustos being so far away and since Ronda and I were having a get together anyway we had some samiliar faces over for the CL smoke-a-thon.

Here are some Pics of the whole North Houston Reject Gang!!

Ok not realy rejects just to many herfs and so little time.
First pic the gang
Second Pic Mr Lancero Himself Clay (Clavery88)
Third Pic is Mel (Darrens Godiva)
Fourth Pic is Darren (Smoking Handsome Dude)
Fifth Pic is Myself (Ecto1)
Sixth Pic My Lovely Wife Ronda


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a good time:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. looks like fun


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics. Looks like fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry again guys I couldnt make it.. no babysitter and no car


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like you guys had a blast


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG! That looks like an awesome place to sit and smoke. I want to build a room just like that. And the weather was real nice too last night.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time, hope y'all enjoyed watching us LOL


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We had so much fun last night. It was a blast...and you know what you can get tipsy from drinking to many Woodchuck Beer.  Here are some pics. Too bad I didn't have any of my son playing the Wii, which had us all in tears from laughing our A$$ off. Great times, Great Friends, that is what Cigar Live is all about.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Mel, that last pic is hilarious with Clay.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah...Clay rode that toy on the way out. I was impressed that he actually fit and was able to move it around. lol.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Clay is special in a short bus kinda way. J/K


----------

